# LAS VEGAS - Marriott's Grand Chateau - Oct 17-24, 2BR



## Born2Travel (Sep 29, 2021)

2 BR, 2BA available 10/17 - 10/24.  Free Valet Parking, free shuttle to groceries and strip.  PM with questions and interest.


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 5, 2021)

$500 - REDUCED 



Born2Travel said:


> 2 BR, 2BA available 10/17 - 10/24.  Free Valet Parking, free shuttle to groceries and strip.  PM with questions and interest.


----------



## Jits (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi, Does this reservation give me full access to all the resort has to offer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 5, 2021)

Yes, I can't think of anything you wouldn't get.  Did you have something specific in mind that I might not be thinking of?


----------



## Jits (Oct 5, 2021)

I just want to be sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jits (Oct 5, 2021)

Do you have a 3 bedroom reservation available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceans8 (Oct 5, 2021)

Born2Travel said:


> 2 BR, 2BA available 10/17 - 10/24.  Free Valet Parking, free shuttle to groceries and strip.  PM with questions and interest.




I'd like to rent your 2BR unit. I'm sending you a PM now. Thank you,


----------



## Oceans8 (Oct 5, 2021)

Born2Travel said:


> $500 - REDUCED




Ready to book. Sent you a message. How would you like to accept payment? Thanks,


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 6, 2021)

Jits said:


> Do you have a 3 bedroom reservation available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, sorry.


----------



## Jits (Oct 6, 2021)

I’ll take the 2 bedroom. Pm me details and how to go about this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jules54 (Oct 6, 2021)

Great deal fantastic resort.


----------



## Oceans8 (Oct 12, 2021)

Born2Travel said:


> $500 - REDUCED



Thank you for renting your unit to me! It was great working with you


----------

